# Snake Head In Rams Horn Part 2



## Stickie (Mar 28, 2016)




----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Well impressed

You must have had a large horn to do this ,.The press you used to bulk it up must be pretty large as there's a lot of material there .

Love the texturing

I would love to have been there when you did this to fully see the horn you used and follow the process from start to finish would have given a better understanding of it..

Shows the craft at its best

a lot of hours put into it

Photos very much appreciated thanks.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

That is really nice work Stickie! The texturing of the snake and the horn rapping down the shank is great. I have to find some horn. Sadly there is not a place here in the states that I know of, and I have looked,that sells those kind of supplies. If I were younger and had the funds I would put together cane supply store like the ones you have in the UK.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Very well done! Also would love to see this process.


----------

